# acqua e gastrausil....



## Old born_to_run (3 Settembre 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Da un estratto del[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Corriere della Sera del 12 maggio 2009[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], dove un giornalista, Mario Pappagallo, noto anche come autore di libri sulle acque minerali, si è preso la responsabilità di diffondere dati che, se confermati, dovrebbero determinare la dichiarazione dello stato di grave emergenza sanitaria in tutto il Paese. 
 Secondo l'autore infatti, "uno *studio dell'università di Napoli* avrebbe rilevato che in campioni d'acqua prelevati da 50 città di 17 regioni italiane si sarebbero *riscontrati pericolosi inquinamenti da organoalogenati* (sostanze che si formano per reazione tra sostanze organiche e cloro impiegato per la disinfezione dell'acqua ma che ben di rado raggiungono concentrazioni preoccupanti per la salute) e addirittura un endemico stato di contaminazione fecale"
*Detto questo..*.
1.Depurata o arricchita di sali? 
2.gastrausil o zantac? 
3.sottolavello tecnologico (e vuoto) o ignorante (e pieno) di conserve di pomodoro? 
4.2000 € in più o in meno?
 5.macchina fuori e box pieno di H2O plus imbottigliato o lambretta anni 50 e file alle fontane per l'approviggionamento?
6.informazione o disinformazione?
7.2010 e centinai di km di tubature autoreferenziate o 1900 e pont du gard?

buon pranzo
 [/FONT]


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Settembre 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Da un estratto del[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Corriere della Sera del 12 maggio 2009[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], dove un giornalista, Mario Pappagallo, noto anche come autore di libri sulle acque minerali, si è preso la responsabilità di diffondere dati che, se confermati, dovrebbero determinare la dichiarazione dello stato di grave emergenza sanitaria in tutto il Paese.
> Secondo l'autore infatti, "uno *studio dell'università di Napoli* avrebbe rilevato che in campioni d'acqua prelevati da 50 città di 17 regioni italiane si sarebbero *riscontrati pericolosi inquinamenti da organoalogenati* (sostanze che si formano per reazione tra sostanze organiche e cloro impiegato per la disinfezione dell'acqua ma che ben di rado raggiungono concentrazioni preoccupanti per la salute) e addirittura un endemico stato di contaminazione fecale"
> *Detto questo..*.
> 1.Depurata o arricchita di sali?
> ...


magari scrivendolo un po' più grande, mi eviti il trapianto di cornee


----------



## Old born_to_run (3 Settembre 2009)

hai ragione s'è ciucciato il font cachegno dell'estratto....


----------

